# The finest bicycle in the world



## John (Jul 7, 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360471593019&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en








Great pictures


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jul 7, 2012)

The most Beautiful Vintage Antique Bicycle?  (Is that redundant?)  Perhaps, however the price is not so lovely.  

The eye of this beholder rather likes a certain *1930 Spernicelli*.  If one were to pick at nits, the wheel / down tube clearance is a bit tight and the saddle is too low and a touch too steeply angled.  Even so, I wouldn't throw it out of my house.

I once saw a Peruvian woman who was so beautiful I could only look upon her for a second or so at a time.  It was like gazing at the sun.

Anyway ... bicycles!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 7, 2012)

I think that this bicycle is up there in forward thinking and creative design, one of my balloon tire favorites...everything about it is so different than everything else at the time.
When I built mine and stood back to look at it I was shaking a bit.
On the topic of Pervuvian women, I married one, so I hear ya Ranger Dan (but temper also as hot as the sun)!
Chris


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jul 7, 2012)

Blind in seconds and dead shortly thereafter.  What a way to go, though....


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 7, 2012)

*Alot of CRAP added to double the value...*

Blah Blah Blah....here is the bike, blah blah blah, another picture of an ad? crap crap crap oh here is a picture of the bike while I am lying on the ground aiming the camera at the sky, more crap oh an ad of bikes not in the auction crap crap copy of patent (oh thats what it looks like???) another picture of the bike from another artsy fartsy angle, blah blah... Dont blame the seller, it works to talk up an idem but this is OVER BOARD.... Board and overpriced, next?


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 7, 2012)

*overboard post?*

Ya know?  That is one killer flo, and hats off to the seller for broadcasting his 'love' of the bicycle like that.  The bottom line?  These bicycles are works of art, especially the 30's balloon stuff...they need to be elevated to a 'high art' status.  Furniture from the period is, arts and crafts are.....why not bicycles?  The same amount if not more, thought and creativity went into producing these machines, let alone the massive industrial effort required to crank them out of our old factories.

Cheers to the Brit Bloke for giving one of Americas greatest gifts the credit they deserve!  






Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Blah Blah Blah....here is the bike, blah blah blah, another picture of an ad? crap crap crap oh here is a picture of the bike while I am lying on the ground aiming the camera at the sky, more crap oh an ad of bikes not in the auction crap crap copy of patent (oh thats what it looks like???) another picture of the bike from another artsy fartsy angle, blah blah... Dont blame the seller, it works to talk up an idem but this is OVER BOARD.... Board and overpriced, next?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 7, 2012)

*You getting a cut?*



bobcycles said:


> Ya know?  That is one killer flo, and hats off to the seller for broadcasting his 'love' of the bicycle like that.  The bottom line?  These bicycles are works of art, especially the 30's balloon stuff...they need to be elevated to a 'high art' status.  Furniture from the period is, arts and crafts are.....why not bicycles?  The same amount if not more, thought and creativity went into producing these machines, let alone the massive industrial effort required to crank them out of our old factories.
> 
> Cheers to the Brit Bloke for giving one of Americas greatest gifts the credit they deserve!




A few more pics of other bikes monark made and he could ask $10,000. Too much fluff.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 7, 2012)

*Always like Bobs Listings*



bobcycles said:


> Ya know?  That is one killer flo, and hats off to the seller for broadcasting his 'love' of the bicycle like that.  The bottom line?  These bicycles are works of art, especially the 30's balloon stuff...they need to be elevated to a 'high art' status.  Furniture from the period is, arts and crafts are.....why not bicycles?  The same amount if not more, thought and creativity went into producing these machines, let alone the massive industrial effort required to crank them out of our old factories.
> 
> Cheers to the Brit Bloke for giving one of Americas greatest gifts the credit they deserve!




Bob, you always have great listings with great clear pictures and a great discription. I would never expect to see you listing a bike with this must garbage attached. Was the two screws in the neck even brought up? Not sure, glad it was pictured though. Great bike too lengthy of a listing.


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 7, 2012)

bobcycles said:


> ya know?  That is one killer flo, and hats off to the seller for broadcasting his 'love' of the bicycle like that.  The bottom line?  These bicycles are works of art, especially the 30's balloon stuff...they need to be elevated to a 'high art' status.  Furniture from the period is, arts and crafts are.....why not bicycles?  The same amount if not more, thought and creativity went into producing these machines, let alone the massive industrial effort required to crank them out of our old factories.
> 
> Cheers to the brit bloke for giving one of americas greatest gifts the credit they deserve!




i agree bob - they are works of art. The design is beautiful. Aluminum castings, pressed tube connections - no welds - leaf suspension. Amazing for the period!   Observations on the 1936 flo-cycle for sale: Mo37 is 1937. 1937 has hex bars, center stand, and hex truss rods. No hole grips. Missing chrome plated bracket behind seat tube. Missing wire cover on battery tube.  Two set screws on front of speedo housing? Probably to prevent the bars from slipping. most non-hex aluminum bars will slip from use over 70 plus years.  "still a beautiful flocycle."


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 7, 2012)

One of the most amazing ballooner even made no doubt! No arguing that. Been on my wish list for20 years.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 7, 2012)

The add was a little over the top but I didn't mind looking at it. I guess if I had a slow internet connection I might be a bit upset.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jul 8, 2012)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Blah Blah Blah....here is the bike, blah blah blah, another picture of an ad? crap crap crap oh here is a picture of the bike while I am lying on the ground aiming the camera at the sky, more crap oh an ad of bikes not in the auction crap crap copy of patent (oh thats what it looks like???) another picture of the bike from another artsy fartsy angle, blah blah... Dont blame the seller, it works to talk up an idem but this is OVER BOARD.... Board and overpriced, next?




All of which blather might appear to a cynic to be in service to the camouflage of a disclaimer buried near the end: "Since these photos were taken, this Flocycle now has a small tear on the saddle and there's a crack on the aluminium headclip."

Some bidders might have more money than time or patience.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 8, 2012)

Bob was right. That is one killer Flo and  a work of art.


----------

